# General > General >  New Premier Inn

## Goodfellers

Just had a look at the plans for the proposed new Premier Inn for Thurso, didn't realise it was going to be so big. 

I wonder if it will attract new visitors to Thurso or just take existing custom (and staff) and give the profit to Whitbread instead of local hotels/b & b's

----------


## veekay

Lets have a little think. Oh yes,  small hotels and B&B's lose staff, custom, profits, close.  Whitbread profits grow. End of story!

----------


## scoobyc

Any word on an accompanying restaurant and bar in the plans? I haven't heard anything mentioned but I've never seen a premier inn without one yet.

----------


## sids

> Oh yes,  small hotels and B&B's lose staff, custom,...!


Unless they successfully compete on price and service?

Assuming someone tells them what service is.

----------


## mi16

> Just had a look at the plans for the proposed new Premier Inn for Thurso, didn't realise it was going to be so big. 
> 
> I wonder if it will attract new visitors to Thurso or just take existing custom (and staff) and give the profit to Whitbread instead of local hotels/b & b's


Do you think anyone has ever visited anywhere based on the place having a premier inn???
No me neither

----------


## Alrock

> Do you think anyone has ever visited anywhere based on the place having a premier inn???
> No me neither


There's bound to be at least one nutter out there with a mission to visit every Premier Inn.

----------


## orkneycadian

Money wouldn't be getting invested if there weren't a market for it.  And all the extra jobs will be good for all the folk that say they cannot work because there are no jobs for them.

----------


## mi16

How many long term positions will be created by a budget hotel?

----------


## nevergiveup

We have stayed at many Premier inns/Travel lodges on our journey north and they offer excellent value for money.....If you dont know an area very well and unsure about the local hotels etc with the premier Inns you know what you are getting.....
  If given permission Im certain this Inn will do very well as it might encourage visitors to stay who would otherwise pass through.

----------


## Fulmar

There has been a shortage of 'visitor beds' lately so surely this is a good thing and great to have new jobs created. 
I agree, we stay in Premier Inns as well and you do get a good service and a comfortable room etc with very helpful staff.

----------


## Kevin Milkins

I have stayed in the one on Gatwick airport North a few times and they would be my default setting for any trip away that needed a stop over.

----------


## orkneycadian

> How many long term positions will be created by a budget hotel?


At a wild guess;

At least 6 x FTE for reception to cover days, nights, evenings and holidays / sickness
At least 10 x FTE for servicing
0.5 x FTE for maintenance

Plus support contracts - Grounds maintenance and the likes

Not including any associated pub / eatery.

----------


## Shaggy

Like most big businesses these days they'll all likely be part-time positions except for the management. Only way to keep costs low and profits fat
 y'know

----------


## Kodiak

> Just had a look at the plans for the proposed new Premier Inn for Thurso, didn't realise it was going to be so big. 
> 
> I wonder if it will attract new visitors to Thurso or just take existing custom (and staff) and give the profit to Whitbread instead of local hotels/b & b's


If these are the plans then there is someting wrong.  The plans shows three stories for the Hotel, yet is is reported that the Hotel is planned for four Stories.  Here is the Quote from the John O'Groats Journal :-

"The four-storey, 81-bedroom hotel will be situated on the former auction mart site at Ormlie Road."

----------


## Goodfellers

https://wam.highland.gov.uk/wam/case...=P8XJ6QIHL1E00

Link to the documents section of Highland council if anyone want to read about what is proposed and see any objections

----------


## pat

The part towards the college is that where they intent to put the filling station once hotel and restaurant up and running.  Restaurant is on railway side but up college end of proposed building - if I am reading plans correctly.

----------


## theone

> If these are the plans then there is someting wrong.  The plans shows three stories for the Hotel, yet is is reported that the Hotel is planned for four Stories.  Here is the Quote from the John O'Groats Journal :-
> 
> "The four-storey, 81-bedroom hotel will be situated on the former auction mart site at Ormlie Road."


It wouldn't be the first time the local paper is wrong.

----------


## mi16

dont see any mention of a filling station in the plans, its not really the MO of a premier inn

----------


## pat

mi16
Agree with you it is not the normal for Premier Inn and I was surprised to read it somewhere on the plans - cannot seem to find it now but will check it out again later.  Did read and check all the planning info and that was where I am sure I picked it up and was quite surprised.

----------


## dragonfly

> mi16
> Agree with you it is not the normal for Premier Inn and I was surprised to read it somewhere on the plans - cannot seem to find it now but will check it out again later.  Did read and check all the planning info and that was where I am sure I picked it up and was quite surprised.


The petrol station was in the History section of the site planning permissions, so related to one of the earlier applications, its not in the Premier Inn’s planning application that I can see

----------


## mi16

If its not in the drawings then it aint in the plan

----------


## Goodfellers

Just seen the proposed carpet design for the new Premier Inn

----------


## mi16

after half a dozen pints most carpets look like that

----------


## Goodfellers

Application to be heard on 27th Nov. Officers recommendation to grant pp  https://www.highland.gov.uk/download...98ful_pln07418

----------


## Rigsby

> If these are the plans then there is someting wrong.  The plans shows three stories for the Hotel, yet is is reported that the Hotel is planned for four Stories.  Here is the Quote from the John O'Groats Journal :-
> 
> "The four-storey, 81-bedroom hotel will be situated on the former auction mart site at Ormlie Road."


Never believe what you read in the paper! 😂

----------

